# L3400 Clutch, Service Manual



## Ranchflunky (Jan 29, 2010)

Brand new to the forum and here is my first post/question: I have a L3400 (4 wheel drive) and am looking for advice to make sure I am adjusting the clutch correctly. I suspect there may be an internal adjustment; not just the clutch pedal lever/rod.

Also looking for a service manual or recommendation of one. There seems to be several out there but I know from the automotive world some are probably better than others.

Thanks in advance for any help!

Eric


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Eric, Sorry I can't help you with your clutch issue, but wanted to welcome you aboard the forum! Hope you enjoy the crowd here! I'm certain someone will be able to help you out. Best of luck! Chris:tractorsm


----------

